# Help! Just moved house and cat is refusing to use the new cat flap!



## pinkfishfly (May 3, 2013)

Hey guys!

I've got a bit of a problem which is puzzling me. I have 2 cats - they are 2 years old and brother & sister - Burt & Barley. 

We have just moved house and fitted a Sureflap microchip cat flap which is the exact same cat flap we had in our old house and both cats used it with no problems at all. 

We have only moved a street away from where we used to live and my father in law still lives in the old house. 

We spoke to the vets and they said there was no point keeping the cats in as they are moving so close that it would probably cause them more distress to keep them in for 2 weeks when they are used to going out and roaming as when they do come out they will inevitably go back to their old house to investigate as it is so close.

The issue I am having is that Barley will not use the cat flap in the new house. She has never had any problems using it in the old house and her brother will use it fine and she just sits there and watches him while he is in the garden playing but she is desperate to go out, if we ever go out the front or back door she tries her hardest to escape and run out with us. She has done this a couple of times and she will go back to the old house and in the cat flap there no problem, so she is still happy to use that cat flap.

I am not really sure what to do. I do not know what has caused her to not want to use this flap, has she had a bad experience maybe when no one was around? Should I be letting her out the doors as she desperately wants to get outside but I do not want her to learn that she can get away without using the cat flap so then never learns how to use it? Should I be worrying so much as if she ever felt really in danger would she use it anyway?

Sorry for all the questions I just can't understand why she is acting like this! Have any of you ever had a similar issue and how did you get around it? Is there anything you think I can do to help her?

Thanks in advance 
Katie


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think it's the cat flap itself, it's probably the new environment she needs to get used to. Some cats don't care and take a house move in their stride, but other cats do care and they get all wound up and worried that their familiar world has changed. There might be something she feels is threatening outside, such as maybe the neighbours have a dog or a cat she's not used to. 

If it was me I would be opening the door and going out with her, when she finds there is nothing threatening and if she is used to a cat flap happily before there is no reason she wont again. She will quickly cotton on that if she wants to go outside and you're not around then her only recourse is to use the flap. 

Good luck!


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

We have recently moved too. Before we let Bella out on her own, we took her out on a harness to get her used to sounds and smells. We did this several times for up to half an hour each time. I sat in the garden with a coffee just to get her to sit down and take it all in otherwise she wanted to be off everywhere. 

Then all of a sudden one day, she asked to be let out (she hadn't done this before) so we realised she felt she was ready. Just to be sure though we went out with her and even took her flying frenzy toy outside too. She loved playing outside and still asks for it. She now uses the cat flap without any problem.


----------



## pinkfishfly (May 3, 2013)

I think you might be right and something outside has worried her, when we first moved in she loved the house and just ran around exploring everything and it was her brother that hid behind the sofa for 24 hours before being brave enough to come out! 

I have tried going outside and leaving the door open while I have been putting washing on the line and things and she comes outside a few paces and then runs back or just sits in the doorway watching me. 

Hopefully it will be good weather this weekend, it's looking promising at the moment and I can spend some time outside with her. Would you recommend leaving the door open so she can run back in if she wants or shall I close it to encourage her to use the cat flap? 

Thanks for your quick reply, it feels so reassuring to have other people to talk to


----------



## pinkfishfly (May 3, 2013)

That's a good idea actually to take some toys out that she loves, I hadn't thought of that. I will definitely try that one tomorrow and see how she gets on. If I take her out when her brother is there hopefully that will reassure her too and she can tag along with him.

I'm glad to hear other people have had similar problems, I have been really worried about her as she normally loves being out in the sunshine so hopefully give her some time and she will be her usual happy self again


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

You are not alone! You'll see that I've just posted today about changes to her eating pattern. 

It's just nice to get another opinion and be reassured.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I am probably not the best person to try to answer your question as i have always had indoor cats but I will add my thoughts.
I would think that although your cats have only moved a street away their "territory" has changed .
Keeping cats indoors after a house move is not only to try to stop them returning to their past home but also to give them time to settle and feel that the new home is now where they live.
It may be that Barley is just not as happy in her new home as her brother so is confused and a bit stressed by it all.Cats are very sensitive and often dont take well to changes in their environment.So if it were me I would keep them both in for at least a couple of weeks and then try again.As I said though I could be totally wrong .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You are right Buffie It is really important for your cats to establish their territory in their new home before you let them out. This gives them a feeling of *belonging* to the new home. Otherwise it is very confusing for them, and they will end up thinking they have 2 homes (the old one as well as the new one). Whilst that may not be an issue atm, it could become a problem if your FIL moved away and the house then belonged to a stranger (who may have a cat of their own).

Cats scent mark their territory by rubbing the scent glands at the sides of their faces on doors, walls, furniture, and also by scratching their cat scratchers. If they are shut indoors for 2 weeks after moving house it gives them time to acclimatise gradually to the new environment and make their mark, before they go outside and make their mark on their territory there.

It sounds as though your cat has missed out on this important stage and now she feels overwhelmed by the outdoors. I would keep her in for the time being until she shows she feels confident about going out. If she is happy to go in the garden with you, that's fine. Otherwise I wouldn't try and persuade her but leave her to make her own mind up. If you leave the door open in the warm weather I daresay she will eventually wander outside. 

If she used the Sureflap fine at your old house, there is no reason why she won't in time use it again at the new house.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

pinkfishfly said:


> I think you might be right and something outside has worried her, when we first moved in she loved the house and just ran around exploring everything and it was her brother that hid behind the sofa for 24 hours before being brave enough to come out!
> 
> I have tried going outside and leaving the door open while I have been putting washing on the line and things and she comes outside a few paces and then runs back or just sits in the doorway watching me.
> 
> ...


I would leave the door open, it will feel more reassuring to her to find a big open space that she can run too if the going gets tough. Give her a few days and when she gets her confidence she will use the cat flap I'm sure of it.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Several years ago I moved house literally from one side of the road to a larger house on the other side - I still kept my cats in for several weeks until they were comfortable with their new home, they then went out to explore "their" new garden - they sometimes ventured back across the cul de sac but never tried to return to their old home even though the new owners still had the cat flap in place. I would agree with the others who say it is important for a cat to establish new territory - give your cat time to adjust to new surroundings


----------

